# Motorcycles.



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

Seems we have lot's of members with Bikes. 
Might make a good thread to chat about or show your Bikes. 
Me I love them as I do worship the God of Internal combustion.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Them there motorsickles is dangersome machines.

Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - micah68kj's Album: NOT a snow blower - Picture


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

So where's your bike Rosco?


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

01 Triumph TT600 1927 miles at time of photo. 

Sold but I had a bike for 10 years... going on 5 years with out now


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 14, 2015)

2004 Harley Davidson - Heritage Classic


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a 2008 Triumph Sprint ST that I bought new and still love! Not doing much riding this time of year though.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Just don't leave them leaning against a tree for too long


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

I've only had one road bike , it was fun . 
An '82 yamaha 650 seca . Drove it for 3 years as my only vehicle , never went down on the road in spite of pushing my luck a bit 
Even hit a cow with it once , spun the cow 180 degrees in the road and I pulled over to the shoulder , took my helmet off and had to remind myself to start breathing again 
Good thing about the bike was that it didn't go over 85 mph , at least according to the speedometer  4th and 5th gear must have been for fuel economy , like overdrive or something , well that's my story and I'm sticking to it 

After three years without a wreck , I decided not to push my luck any further and sold it to buy something with 4 wheels 

Found a page with pics of the bike , these are his pics of his bike not mine :

ronh.org 1982 Yamaha Seca 650


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Moto's*

Ok here's one of my Bikes. 
I can't find a picture of the other one right now. May add later.
Some cool machines so far.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

this would be mine 1978 kawasaki kz650b2a runs strong for an older fart still. hmmm just like an ariens lol


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Chuckle if you wish, but this is my current ride.









It's a 1979 Puch Maxi Luxe. 49cc, 2 HP of raw power! Hang on tight!!!!

I started riding waaaay back in 1969 on one of those Kawaski Mach III 500cc 2 stroke triples. Went all over the country on three different Goldwings, a Pacific Coast, a few of scooters along the way, and Road Kings during the last 8 years of my career. I'm happy with the moped now. No need for a title, insurance, special license classification, and the registration is good for years at a time.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Chuckle if you wish, but this is my current ride.
> 
> View attachment 38377
> 
> ...


That is one CLEAN little ride you have there!


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

This is mine... 1974 Norton 850 Commando. I'm the original owner.










Currently it's sharing living space with an Ariens Deluxe 28.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

MY 1991 Suzuki GSX 1100F
factory pro jet kit, hok paint,clearview windshield,koso heated grips,
recovered seat ( black material /fabricland Canada) ,ss brake lines..
ect..... Labour of love!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Chuckle if you wish, but this is my current ride.
> 
> View attachment 38377
> 
> ...


my co-worker did the big bore kit on his last summer


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

here is a crappy pic of my '79 super-k. part of next spring and summer will be spent cleaning it up and getting it back on the road, no parts are missing they were taken off when we moved the bike

an older pic of my '75 cb750k

my 1200 Goldwing acouple years after I bought it

my 1500 wing a year after I got it


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

here is a pic of my '85 cb 450 sc nighthawk

'79 cb 750F
and the '05 sunl 70


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Chuckle if you wish, but this is my current ride.
> 
> View attachment 38377
> 
> ...


 I got this one in 2002 and it also has 2HP of eco power. I'm good for 20 miles on a charge and goes around 25 mph. I take to go to town about 2 miles from my rural address and love it and as you say bwdbrn no nothing for law abiding wise.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

forgot the '79 cb 750f


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Found a picture.*

Here's my 2012 Ducati Multistrada. 
She's a great bike.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

1894 said:


> Just don't leave them leaning against a tree for too long


 YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH that's going to leave a mark.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

rosco61 said:


> Here's my 2012 Ducati Multistrada.
> She's a great bike.


 what size is that HOT DAWG heater you got. and what is the SQ FT of your garage. just wondering.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> forgot the '79 cb 750f


I had that same bike, but as a '81 CB 750 F super sport. THAT was a fun bike, I would lean that baby into clover leaf's like no body's business. 

I wish I had that bike back, but I crashed it one night riding drunk. Spent a little time in a hospital. But it woke me up. I have not ridden drunk since that September night in 1989.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Here are mine...

2005 Yamaha FJR
2001 Suzuki Hayabusa
2006 Honda VTX
2007 Yamaha XT


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

liftoff1967 said:


> I had that same bike, but as a '81 CB 750 F super sport. THAT was a fun bike, I would lean that baby into clover leaf's like no body's business.
> 
> I wish I had that bike back, but I crashed it one night riding drunk. Spent a little time in a hospital. But it woke me up. I have not ridden drunk since that September night in 1989.


good thing you were not riding my super-K at the time, the tale might not have been told


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*garage*



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> what size is that HOT DAWG heater you got. and what is the SQ FT of your garage. just wondering.


60.000 btu slaved to a 100 lbs propane tank.
Garage is 23/25 or so with a finished office on 2nd floor. 
heater is a bit over sized. 
I'm slowly finishing first floor. Ready for sheet rock I think but I' getting lazy working on house these days.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

My 2014 Honda Valkyrie









My 2014 Honda Goldwing


----------



## DaveC (Jan 31, 2015)

2007 Harley Davidson Super Glide


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*1982 BMW R65LS:*










I never realized how close Henna Red is to Ariens Orange


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> my co-worker did the big bore kit on his last summer


I had a Honda Hobbit that had a bad crank shaft in it, so it became my test bed for such a thing too. I put a 70cc kit on it, expansion pipe exhaust, racing tires, KBC brakes clip ons, better shocks on the back and some other bits and pieces.

The thing wrapped the speedo way beyond any numbers on the dial and surprised a lot of folks on the local expressway. I sold it after it got temperamental about its carb set up and I didn't feel like sinking any more into it. But it was fun, although I doubt the neighbors liked the noise from the pipe.


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

My 2013 Honda NC700X. I average 74 mpg, and have hit as high as 82. No joke. The 5 gallon integrated trunk is awesome, and it would be tough to go back to a bike without on-board storage. First time I bought a bike that actually lived up to the marketing hype. Last bike was a 2006 HD Sportster Custom, the most uncomfortable, vibration prone bike to ride for any distance.


----------



## craquer (Dec 14, 2014)

2014 KTM Duke 690


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Here is my Herd 
2005 883 Sportster, - box stock. Mrs Liftoff's bike
2002 Wide Glide - Stroker motor 95 hp @ 105 ft. lbs torque
2005 Ultra Classic - Stroker Motor 90 hp @100 ft. lbs torque


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Duke.*



craquer said:


> 2014 KTM Duke 690


that is sweet.


----------



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Me & My '98 Honda VFR800Fi Interceptor at the track*


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Here is mine *2013 Triumph Street Triple R*








Not mine but I like the photo


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't know how you guys with sport bikes do it, I don't think I could have one. its not a comfort thing its the speed of them


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Street triple.*



ClaudeK said:


> Here is mine *2013 Triumph Street Triple R*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Bike. My riding buddy just got one this last season. 
Nice motorcycle.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Not so much of a tourer and doesn't offer great wind protection, but which naked does? 
It is one sweet ride, the engine, torque curve, gearbox, I just love it.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I don't know how you guys with sport bikes do it, I don't think I could have one. its not a comfort thing its the speed of them


Riding is fun, I prefer this over speed. Also less time sitting in a traffic or easier to find a parking spot is another plus.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I don't know how you guys with sport bikes do it, I don't think I could have one. its not a comfort thing its the speed of them


Just because it will go 180 MPH, doesn't mean you HAVE to! 

I've had my bike up to 154 MPH, and while it was fun, I don't want to do it again!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

caddydaddy said:


> Just because it will go 180 MPH, doesn't mean you HAVE to!
> 
> I've had my bike up to 154 MPH, and while it was fun, I don't want to do it again!


my super-K is one hot rodded bike, you wouldn't know it just by looking at it. back in the '80's and into the '90's when I had it on the road 85mph was good for the slow lane, far left lane was for 135+( speed limit was still 55 mph )
I was real comfortable cruising at 135mph. wound up getting a katana 1100 for more of the same only quicker. after being off bikes for about 10 years I decided to get a Goldwing to slow down. I've only had it up to 100mph twice


----------



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I don't know how you guys with sport bikes do it, I don't think I could have one. its not a comfort thing its the speed of them


It's *always *very tempting. Kinda sucks that there are laws against it cause it sure is quite a thrill!


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I don't know how you guys with sport bikes do it, I don't think I could have one. its not a comfort thing its the speed of them


 Even though mine wasn't anything like these newer bikes , that seca 650 had a bit of zip . The speedometer pegged at 85 easily and often in 3rd gear , not sure where 4th and 5th topped out. 
I just up and decided after 3 years without a wreck I didn't want to take a chance by pushing my luck any farther


----------

